
Can I withstand HN hug of death with liveview? - aabbcc1241
https://liveviews.xyz/
======
aabbcc1241
I occasionally see blogs shared here go down with an error message "Error
establishing a database connection". I guess they are WordPress sites with too
much database connection within a timeframe.

I talked about (Phoenix/TS) LiveView with a friend recently. His immediate
response is it sounds "not scalable" because "the server is not abusing the
clients as slave". I want to see how many clients could a single node serve
without any tricks on clustering, load balancing, e.t.c.

------
aabbcc1241
This site is built with TS LiveView, hosted on a cloud vm without load
balancing. Source code available at [https://github.com/beenotung/ts-
liveview](https://github.com/beenotung/ts-liveview)

The website is server-side rendered real-time webapp. More details in the
"About" session in the site.

